# Ryvitas?!



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gave my two a Ryvita Sesame seed slice this morning as i run out of weatbix and they loved it!!! 

Is this ok to feed them as a treat?

Nutritional Info
High in fibre and a source of Iron
Low in Saturated fat
No artificial colours or preservatives

Ingredients:
Wholegrain Rye Flour (90%), Sesame Seeds and Salt.
(looked this up on the website!!)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Gave my two a Ryvita Sesame seed slice this morning as i run out of weatbix and they loved it!!!
> 
> Is this ok to feed them as a treat?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure... it's the salt Id be wary of...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine love Swedish Krisprolls.

Smalls amount every now and then should be fine.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Shreaded wheats are good! mine love them


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

RYVITAÂ® Sesame Crispbread

Its says theres only 0.1% in each slice

I'd only feed as a treat anyway 

Ill have to try the Shredded Wheats!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> RYVITAÂ® Sesame Crispbread
> 
> Its says theres only 0.1% in each slice
> 
> ...


oh that's not bad, thought they wouls have had more than that! Ill have to give them a go


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just checkout out all the varietys of Ryvitas - They all have 0.1 % or 0.05%!!!!!

My Buns loved them! x


----------



## Ginniepig (Mar 26, 2010)

I might try my rabbits see if they like a ryvita 
Mine also love shredded wheat as an occasional treat and absolutely love porridge oats


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

im gona try my bunny with ryvita lol is any kind ok yeh?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i checked out all the ingredients for them and the all seem fine  Mine LOVE them!! x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

cool i will get some at the shop later lol, i quite like a ryvita too lol


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

one for me one for you yummmm x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> one for me one for you yummmm x


lol i love ryvitas too so i might just share next time i open a pack lol


----------

